# Little dots on my budgie's forehead



## shishete (May 28, 2015)

Well my little fellow Freddie has those dots on his forehead. I noticed them three days ago. What could this mean? He is always moving, jumping, flying, searching for something. He is really hyperactive and I don't know if this is usual or something wrong about my budgie?


----------



## Stine (Feb 15, 2016)

I think they are new feathers coming in. It's a little hard to tell from your picture, but if the dots are at the ends of small pin feathers, it's nothing to worry about - your budgie is simply molting  They can look utterly horrible sometimes, during a molt. Hardly any normal feathers on the head, pink, blood filled pin feathers with black dots (no clue why they have black dots, but they do) all over. Just make sure to feed him well during his molt and he'll be fine.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indeed, what you are seeing on your Freddie's head is perfectly normal and part of the moulting process. The tips on the pin feathers get that black colour when they open up in order for the new feather to come out.
During this time, you can supplement your budgie's diet with egg food, you get can get ready-made egg food at any specialized pet store or make it your own by hard boiling an egg and mashing it all up, you can also add some finelly chopped up veggies and sprinkle some flax and Niger seeds onto the egg food mix.
To help alleviate the itchiness from the moult, you can place a shallow dish of water for your budgie to freshen up and bathe in if he chooses to do so.

You will find detailed information on moulting on these links below: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings and welcome aboard.I agree also with aluz as well.egg food and special molt foods will help your budgie cope with those dreadful molts.poor budgies can get stressed out and itch a lot.but some cool water baths or wet veggie lettuce piece might entice it to bathe.Hopefully soon its molt will pass.
My budgie Gracie is going through her molt as well.she rubs her body against the cage and I feed her special molt food.she loves it.I can tell it perks her up and she seems less stressed.
Blessings and I wish yyou and your budgie many happy years together.


----------

